# ISO How do you make Mac & Cheese?



## SurvivorGirl (May 7, 2007)

How do you do your mac & cheese?
I'v always done it the same way (also the way that my mom and my grandma have done it).

you put layers of (in theis order) mac then cheese (just cheddar & or mozz) in slices, then onions, S&P, then another layer or so of that then finish with onions, S&P, and breadcrumbs.

It's very good (we don't have it very often) and I only ask because any other recipe i have come across makes a white sauce then adds the pasta and what not.
so what do you do?


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 7, 2007)

I make a roux with 3T flour and 3T butter.  I add a couple cups of milk.  I add in a ton of White American Cheese and Sharp White Cheddar.  I add in cayenne pepper, smoked paprika, cracked pepper, and salt.  Then i throw in some sea shells. Cooked on stove top, no baking.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 7, 2007)

Good gosh that sounds yummy!
I have to try that soon!


----------



## Katie H (May 7, 2007)

Well, SurvivorGirl, I have quite a few recipes for mac and cheese, most of which begin with a white sauce.  I have a recipe that calls for 5 different kinds of cheese, anotther that has tomatoes in it, and several others I can't recall off the top of my head.  They're all good.

Yours is interesting because I don't remember any of mine having onions in them.  I like onions, but I think I would use something like shallots or green onions instead of yellow or white onions.  Just me.


----------



## legend_018 (May 7, 2007)

I usually make Emerils mac and cheese.


----------



## Barbara (May 7, 2007)

I make mine with onions, 3 cheeses, and sliced tomatoes


----------



## ella/TO (May 7, 2007)

Mine is a T & T recipe that I learned from my grandma. Different than most others....and, my grandchildren, now grown up, still ask me to make it!

Boil a bag of wide egg noodles.
Saute a bit of onion, maybe half of a medium one.
Add a can or maybe a little more of tomato soup
Shred a good portion of strong cheddar. 
Keep some of the cheese aside. 
Mix the noodles, the tomato soup mixture and the cheddar together.
Put into a buttered casserole dish.
Sprinkle the extra cheese on top.....I like to put lots on top.
Bake at 315-325F until the top is crusty...
It's really,really good, and I even like to "nosh" on it when  it's cold from the fridge, the next day......ENJOY!!!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 7, 2007)

ella, that sounds awesome.


----------



## ella/TO (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Mylegsbig!


----------



## Loprraine (May 8, 2007)

I like to add some sour cream and a bit of worchestershire to the sauce.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 8, 2007)

****, i forgot to add that..I also throw in a couple dashes of worchestershire and hot sauce.


----------



## csalt (May 8, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> How do you do your mac & cheese?
> I'v always done it the same way (also the way that my mom and my grandma have done it).
> 
> you put layers of (in theis order) mac then cheese (just cheddar & or mozz) in slices, then onions, S&P, then another layer or so of that then finish with onions, S&P, and breadcrumbs.
> ...


 
Mine is very similar to yours except that I pour either 2 or 3 beaten eggs with some mustard and a little milk added over the whole thing. Oh an I often add sliced tomatoes and bacon pieces across the top. It's always eaten with relish.
I only ever use  grated mature cheddar.


----------



## Robo410 (May 8, 2007)

have and like several recipes...the traditional roux with cheese to make a fine sauce to bake with the macaroni...sharp cheddar, (Martha's is very good!)  but you know, dill havarti is great too!!  

but I love many other baked macaroni recipes, and Giada's is real good with spinach and mushrooms and cheese etc.

And there is an Italian Linguini with quatro fromagi e salumi (four cheeses and salami) that is to live for!!  

viva variety!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 8, 2007)

I forgot, I put add milk in right at the end (about half way up the bowl)


----------



## Katie H (May 8, 2007)

Alas!  So many ways to enjoy macaroni and cheese.  So little time.


----------



## corazon (May 8, 2007)

I make a roux, whisk in some milk then add extra sharp white cheddar.  Steam some cauliflower and pasta is either penne or farfalle.  Mix it all up and top with homemade croutons (I usually make those with diced rosemary bread and throw them in a skillet with olive oil until they are browned).

It's been a while, I should make that soon.


----------

